# TCAC Forum Resources: Parenting information, commonly asked questions, and web resources



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

*MDC Parent Information Discussion Threads*:

"If You Regret Circumcising Your Son(s): Please Post Here"

Various religious circumcision discussions: Here, here, here, here, and here

*Mothering Magazine Circumcision Articles*

*WEB RESOURCES for further information*

*Graphic Circ Videos*

*Important Foreskin Information Discussion Threads:*

*Natural Development of the Foreskin, etc:* 
Possible Separation Issues/Pain/Sore/Red/Irritated/Ballooning/Normal Development,etc.

"Definition of Retraction and Why it is Bad"

"A Warning For Parents of Intact Sons" *(Why not to forcibly retract the foreskin)*

*Member Recommended "Foreskin Friendly" Physicians*

Foreskin Issues by Marilyn Milos

If you have a web resource you'd like to add, please go here.


----------

